# Game #2 Grizz @ Hornets 7PM Sat. Nov. 1st



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Memphis is probably going to beat our ass if we do not play significantly better than we did in the first game.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Memphis is going to be on the second half of a back-to-back with an old roster. Could be a factor.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Just getting around to watching this game now.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

In the early going, the refs seem intent on forcing turnover. I have seen 4 traveling calls already. 3 of the 4 were at least somewhat questionable. Odd.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

MKG with more confidence in his jumpshot looks like a totally different player. He's just so sure of himself and what he's trying to get accomplished on the court. I'm much more bullish on his career possibilities now.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Last night was rough. Just an _awful_ outing for Kemba and Lance - they combined to go 2-for-17. Memphis is always a rough matchup for this iteration of the HornCats because Gasol defends Al as well as anyone, but if the Hornets get anything out of their backcourt (and yes, Tony Allen and Mike Conley were a factor there, but not _that_ much of a factor) they probably pull this one out. Oh well, onto the Knicks, where Big Al should be able to score at will in the post. Let's just hope that Carmelo doesn't go off for 60 again.


----------

